# Top Park Setups?



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am a very frequent rider and I am looking to upgrade my board and bindings. I usually hit up the terrain parks and occasionally do a little all mountain. I am looking for the focus of my new setup to help me in the park however with all the equipment out there it is hard to keep up with the top of the line setup. If anyone has suggestions on a good park setup I would appreciate the help. I am looking to be in the $800 range for both board and bindings. I am 6' and weigh 140. Any board and binding recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Never Summer EVO (150/152), Arbor Westmark, Arbor Blacklist (though it might be too big), those are the ones I know of (haven't ridden yet, will this year). Many other recommendations from Flow, Nitro, Rome, etc. that should be forthcoming.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

I like stiffer traditional camber boards (especially for park where I don't do a hell of a lot of jibbing) and I swear by the upper end Burton bindings for anything at all so, my rec looks like this:

Board: Ride DH, Rome Agent in traditional camber (almost twin), Nitro Rook (least stiff on this list)

Bindings: Burton CO2 (in 2012 CO2 and C60 will be phased out in favor of new binding Diode), 
Burton Malavita (softer than CO2s hence easier for jibbing)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You do know the Rook is flat right?


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

I am considering the gnu park pickle actually I've heard good reviews. Anyone agree or have better sugesstions from experience?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mervin does not make a good park board, especially for the money. For that price get an Arbor Blacklist. One of the best boards I have ever ridden.

Other top picks from me for 2012, Signal Park Zero(assumed, rode the rocker light and am very familiar with how zero cam rides), Salomon Drift Rocker, BA hated it but I really liked the K2 Fastplant, Bataleon Whatever, Nitro Team Pro Kooley (McNetts series), Arbor Westmark, if you like jibbing more than jumping the Rocker Light, Flow Verve or Era, and if you're a jump kid the Nitro Rook.

For any of those my favorites for 2012 so far are Raiden Zero's, Flow M9's, and Flux TT30's.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Mervin does not make a good park board, especially for the money. For that price get an Arbor Blacklist. One of the best boards I have ever ridden.
> 
> Other top picks from me for 2012, Signal Park Zero(assumed, rode the rocker light and am very familiar with how zero cam rides), Salomon Drift Rocker, BA hated it but I really liked the K2 Fastplant, Bataleon Whatever, Nitro Team Pro Kooley (McNetts series), Arbor Westmark, if you like jibbing more than jumping the Rocker Light, Flow Verve or Era, and if you're a jump kid the Nitro Rook.
> 
> For any of those my favorites for 2012 so far are Raiden Zero's, Flow M9's, and Flux TT30's.


Did you get to try the Raiden Phantoms Nivek? I only ask if they're much better than the Zero's


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You do know the Rook is flat right?


my bad. still liked it :dunno:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Did you get to try the Raiden Phantoms Nivek? I only ask if they're much better than the Zero's


I did not, but knowing the tech and talking to BA a little bit about them, for him they made a good stiffer do everything binding but not stiff enough to be called all mountain/freeride. So for a smaller guy like me they would likely work great as an allmountain/freeride.

I have only yet to call Raiden my favorite binding company yet do to my lack of experience with their durability, I will likely be on a set for 2012 and will be able to comment by jan/feb.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah I'm a lighter dude too, so they might too stiff then. Darn, they look pretty sick with those bushings and airbags! Maybe keep my eye on the Zero's too since I want a do everything park/all mountain


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

personally, my park board is a bataleon batazion, which is the 2011 evil twin with a sintered base. i wouldnt use this board as a strict jib board, but it still does great in the park. im primarily a freeride/all mtn rider, so my setup for playful riding is still gonna be able to handle all mountain, and thats what the batazion/evil twin does for me. its great on jumps and can still handle heavy jibbing/buttering and stuff (though not as well as a noodle/dedicated jib board), while still being able to ride all mountain. imo, the way to go! i love it


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

What would you guys suggest for bindings on a youngblood chillydog? Raiden zero's or phantom's?


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

so if I were to go with the arbor blacklist how stiff is the board and what would you recommend size wise on the board? I am 6' and weigh 140. Also what bindings pair well with this board and hold up in the park as well as mountain riding


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Workman said:


> What would you guys suggest for bindings on a youngblood chillydog? Raiden zero's or phantom's?


Phantoms.



johnnymac said:


> so if I were to go with the arbor blacklist how stiff is the board and what would you recommend size wise on the board? I am 6' and weigh 140. Also what bindings pair well with this board and hold up in the park as well as mountain riding


Well hopefully for me there is a 151 and that would work well for you. I did ride the 154 and if that's the smallest size it is still one of the best boards I have ever ridden. If I get one I will be putting Zero's on it. Phantom's wont be too stiff, if you want a more responsive more damp binding then get the Phantoms. I just like a little bit softer binding.


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

Alright cool, and what would you say for the phantoms vs 390 bosses for the youngblood chilly?


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks nivek you've been very helpful. How is the flex on the blacklist? I really want something that has good pop and good flex. Also what would you say about the arbor westmark? It comes in a 150 and the blacklist only goes down to a 154? Will it be that big of a difference on the ride and control?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Workman said:


> Alright cool, and what would you say for the phantoms vs 390 bosses for the youngblood chilly?


Either. Canting vs. some of the best dampening on the market. Choose.



johnnymac said:


> Thanks nivek you've been very helpful. How is the flex on the blacklist? I really want something that has good pop and good flex


Flex is perfect. Perfect blend of poppiness and pressability. Equally as fun to jib and jump.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

So you'd recommend the blacklist over the westmark? And on the bindings im still unsure. I do mostly rails and boxes in the park and a few jumps but nothing too rediculous. Which is your personal recommendation?


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, imma go with the dampening since ive tryed canted bindings in the past and didn't notice much of a difference.
Should I hold out for the 2012 Raiden Phantoms or pick up a pair of reduced price 2011's?
I've heard they have redone the highback and made some other changes for the 2012's.
Thanks again for the advice btw


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Workman said:


> Ok, imma go with the dampening since ive tryed canted bindings in the past and didn't notice much of a difference.
> Should I hold out for the 2012 Raiden Phantoms or pick up a pair of reduced price 2011's?
> I've heard they have redone the highback and made some other changes for the 2012's.
> Thanks again for the advice btw


I think thee 2012's are worth waiting for. Some really good improvements.



johnnymac said:


> So you'd recommend the blacklist over the westmark? And on the bindings im still unsure. I do mostly rails and boxes in the park and a few jumps but nothing too rediculous. Which is your personal recommendation?


if you're jibbing more than jumping definitely the Blacklist, and if that's what I ride i will be putting Zeros on it.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

so you don't think the mid wide factor is a downer? I just feel like that would make the blacklist more stiff and heavier than the westmark... Have you tried the westmark out as well? I'm tall but being as light as I am I want a board that will be playful and durable.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's only a midwide. The 154 was just as easy to move around as a 150 westmark. Not noticeable heavier for being a midwide. If you werent told it was you probably wouldnt even notice.


----------



## johnnymac (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok well then I think ill be trying your recommend setup of the blacklist with the zeros for next season. Will it be worth the wait and extra expense for the 2012 zeros or should I just get the 2011s?


----------

